
Computers interpreting each other’s data with no human assistance - Vancano
https://www.hud.ac.uk/news/2019/april/xml-semantic-technologies-beech-huddersfield/
======
Vancano
Astroinformatics - PhD researcher Guy Beech is using XML and semantic
technologies to get global computers to recognise existing astronomical data
with no need for human interpretation.

